# F**KING HORSE RIDERS



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Okay so I live in the country-side and accept most village way's ie,rippng foxes to death,real ale,inter-breeding,shooting wildlife and nosey bastards,but why oh why do fucking horse riders have this habit of riding 2 a brest through bleeding narrow country roads.Then give you the look of death when you over-take them as if you do not belong on the same planet.I pay road tax insurance do they I think not fuck the lot of them!!!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I agree. Pointless animals. After we invented the internal combustion engine they should have been set free.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> they should have been set free


... then they'd be all over the roads ;D

Dont mention horse shit - good for the roses but a fucker splattered up your nice clean motor


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Okay yeh maybe not set free just sell them all to the french I'm sure they'd know what to do with them!!


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Stupid animals using our roads, and the fuckers are sat on horses as well.

Put rider and horse in the back of a knackered old transporter with HORSES scribbled all other it. WTF is that about, and deliver the pair to the glue factory.


----------



## GPJ (Apr 15, 2003)

Nooooo! 

Don't sell them to the French, they're THE enemy!
Better to just kill a few, feed them to the rest, repeat until we get the horse equivalent of BSE... THEN sell them to the French! (Fucking foreigners)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

We have three of said beasts. :-/ Keeps Mrs C off my case. :-*

When you see them two abreast, it is often because the inner rider is on a young or nervous horse and under instruction. Image if you were taking a child out on a push bike - you might do the same.

Highway Code says that horses have right of way.

And you shouldn't be pissing around unsighted country lanes.


----------



## GPJ (Apr 15, 2003)

Good point... I hadn't realised that new push bikes would be nervous


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Good point... I hadn't realised that new push bikes would be nervous Â


they have good reason to be, what with a bunch of yahoos blazing around the lanes in their convertible sports cars (sic)


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

> Highway Code says that horses have right of way.


Guess that bit of the code dates from about 1930 when there where 5 horses to 1 car.It should be updated to read a horse and rider who have Insurance have right of way!!


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Just what the great green goblins are you doing taking a nervous horse out on a public road. Â Even the best hoseman in the world can't control a horse if it decides to to go apeshit. Â We have moved on, we don't send kids up chimneys any more but you still send horses out to mix with lumps of fast moving metal!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

My thoughts exactly.Bridleways=horses Roads=cars!!!!!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

But you have to get the Horse to the Bridleway in the first place Â :

I'm sure people don't take their horses out on the road just for the sake of it....


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Apart from Dublin most horses live in the country-side thats where you find bridleways


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The horses near me don't live in the countryside!!

i woke up to the sound of one of my dogs barking on Monday night, and looked out of my window to discover a fucking great big brown horse standing on my front lawn chewing my box hedge, with another 10 of his mates at various eating points down the road....

The damn horses round here have worked out when bin-day is, and the roam round eating all the rubbish and making a right fucking mess. One or 2 cats can make a bit of a mess, but can you imagine how much fucking mess 10+ horses can make in a night?????

And this is on a fucking housing estate!!!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> chewing my box hedge


Now that would be a sight for sore eyes! :


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm sorry? Is "box hedge" a euphemism for something I'm not aware of, here in Wales?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> I'm sorry? Is "box hedge" a euphemism for something I'm not aware of, here in Wales?


It was just a little rumour we'd heard about you! Why else do you think the horses keep turning up at your place!


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

> The horses near me don't live in the countryside!!
> 
> i woke up to the sound of one of my dogs barking on Monday night, and looked out of my window to discover a fucking great big brown horse standing on my front lawn chewing my box hedge, with another 10 of his mates at various eating points down the road....
> 
> ...


Still, you could always try selling all that shit they leave behind - could be quite a money-spinner.....


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

I love seeing women horse riders, I imagine them rubing themselves on their saddles as I drive or cycle past. ;D ;D ;D Sorry I mis-read the title of the thread.  Am I sick? ???


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Just what the great green goblins are you doing taking a nervous horse out on a public road. Â Even the best hoseman in the world can't control a horse if it decides to to go apeshit. Â We have moved on, we don't send kids up chimneys any more but you still send horses out to mix with lumps of fast moving metal!


The majority of drivers in fast cars can't control them 100% either. It is attitudes like this that play right into the hands of the anti-speed lobby, since it displays a complete lack of consideration for other road users and appears not to have the common sense to slow down and drive with caution on the lanes .

It is for this reason that in Somerset rigidly blanket enforced 20-30-40mph zones in rural areas are under discussion.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Guess that bit of the code dates from about 1930 when there where 5 horses to 1 car.It should be updated to read a horse and rider who have Insurance have right of way!!


Whilst insurance is not mandatory, majority of riders do have third party cover for their animals. According to Association of British Insurers there a re more uninsured cars than horses on the roads.......

Bear in mind that many horses are worth far more than a TT, so their owners are going to have cover for any eventualities.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I'm sorry? Is "box hedge" a euphemism for something I'm not aware of, here in Wales?


No but Mrs C says it is poisonous to horses ???


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> No but Mrs C says it is poisonous to horses ???


Were you discussing JampoTT's box hedge over your tea & toast with Mrs C at 7.30am? Far too high brow for me at that time in a morning!  ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Were you discussing JampoTT's box hedge over your tea & toast with Mrs C at 7.30am? Far too high brow for me at that time in a morning!  ;D


I took her tea and toast in bed 'cos she's lazy.

Apparently delphiniums and lupins are most poisonous.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Apparently delphiniums and lupins are most poisonous.


For horses or spouses?


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> on May 16th, 2003, 5:46pm, Guy wrote:Just what the great green goblins are you doing taking a nervous horse out on a public road. Even the best hoseman in the world can't control a horse if it decides to to go apeshit. We have moved on, we don't send kids up chimneys any more but you still send horses out to mix with lumps of fast moving metal!
> 
> Posted by: garyc Posted on: Today at 7:18am
> 
> ...


You obviously haven't seen a horse with its front legs broken because its 8 year old rider couldn't control it (there were no cars about - it was just a pillock of a horse - and for that matter, the parents of the rider letting her out!). 
You haven't had to follow a galloping horse for 1.5 miles down a road with it skating on its shoes across the road every time it met a car coming the other way. That was in a city environment and it had to be put down because of its injuries after it collapsed.
Ever thought how Royalty has such a quiet animal when it gets ridden through London on parades? And it still becomes uncontrollable when some pillock lets a firecracker off?
I'm sorry GaryC, you live in your pretty world of delphiniums and lupins and I'll carry on in the real world.

Pedestrians and cars don't mix, horses and cars don't mix and fantasy and reality don't mix. Sometimes reality hurts!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Thing is:

To drive a car legally, you have to have an MOT to prove it is safe & roadworthy. You need insurance in case of mishap. You pay road-tax towards the maintenance of the roads etc.

But, any inbred can get a horse, & cause mayhem on the roads with none of the above.

Horses should be certified safe for road-use (i.e. not nervous), they should require insurance, their riders should have to take a test, & they should definitely pay tax. Then perhaps the riders & the other road-users would be safer.

Horses should also not be allowed on any roads where the traffic-frequency is anything above minimum, because it endangers themselves & others...


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> It is for this reason that in Somerset rigidly blanket enforced Â 20-30-40mph zones in rural areas are under discussion.


I like this idea, lol. Am I correct in thinking horses are capable of speeds well in excess of 20mph? If so, there could be horses with a record of excess speed! Who would be responsible? Would it be until the horse is over 18, at which point the horse becomes responsible for itself?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> You obviously haven't seen a horse with its front legs broken because its 8 year old rider couldn't control it (there were no cars about - it was just a pillock of a horse - and for that matter, the parents of the rider letting her out!). Â
> You haven't had to follow a galloping horse for 1.5 miles down a road with it skating on its shoes across the road every time it met a car coming the other way. Â That was in a city environment and it had to be put down because of its injuries after it collapsed.
> Ever thought how Royalty has such a quiet animal when it gets ridden through London on parades? Â And it still becomes uncontrollable when some pillock lets a firecracker off?
> I'm sorry GaryC, you live in your pretty world of delphiniums and lupins and I'll carry on in the real world.
> ...


Well whatever little fantasy world you may suggest I live in, here are a few realities to dwell on:

-Many more idiot drivers will injure both themselves and others, than will horses be involved in incidents.

-Pedestrians and cars don't mix hence the reason that within 10 years most town centres will be car free. Horses will still have the use.

-And the horse will still be there long after the demise of the horseless carriage. 

Who's dreaming? 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I like this idea, lol. Am I correct in thinking horses are capable of speeds well in excess of 20mph? If so, there could be horses with a record of excess speed! Who would be responsible? Would it be until the horse is over 18, at which point the horse becomes responsible for itself?


You might recall this post when you are contemplating your next points.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The missus has Horses, so im saying nothing :-X


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> The missus has Horses, so im saying nothing Â :-X


Took me a while to learn not to :-X


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Dog owners have to Poop scoop - why not Horse owners as well ?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

MMMM fresh horse muck in a stable *sniff* dontcha love it ;D


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Seems like you are on your own Gary....
Even the Hororable Mr Powell says


> The missus has Horses, so im saying nothing


Some live and learn, others just live.

Iâ€™m not against horses, they have their well-deserved place but that place is not amongst cars. If you canâ€™t see that, then heaven help your kids (and anybody else who follows that practise) when they are sent out to mix with the idiots who drive their cars too fast on country lanes. 
It doesnâ€™t matter one little bit whether or not the person driving the car too fast meant to drive dangerously; the result will be the same. Dead horse, dead or injured kid, parents of whom will be whinging about the actions of rest of the world, saying someone should have done something. Perhaps they should have stopped their horse, child, and someone elseâ€™s car mixing in the first place.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Seems like you are on your own Gary....
> Even the Hororable Mr Powell says
> Some live and learn, others just live.


And some just don't get the point of the Flame Room. 

Your pocket-diary-quote-a-day philosophy is a little embarrassing for me to read Guy. Â Sorry. :-[

Powell honorable? Â Now that _is_ funny though, so I forgive your Soul Gems. Perhaps you could just slide them onto the Jokes Forum.....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Actually the title of this thread is rather good.........


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

> Actually the title of this thread is rather good.........


lol...... ;D ;D ;D ;D

just sent this link to a horse riding friend of mine... waiting for her response :-X


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

a reply from a friend of mine. ..... ... who rides horses.............. :-X and this is what she says on the topic (this is unedited from what she just emailed me!)

Read your Highway Code (if you can manage that). HORSES HAVE THE RIGHT OF WAY 
Why do you think these horse riders are giving you the look of death?

I expect you are one of those drivers that:
(I apologise for making assumptions but you sound like you are)

Drives too fast round lanes in the first place 
Beeps their horn round corners rather than slowing down, do you not think that would scare a horse? THIS BEHAVIOUR OF DRIVERS CAN MAKE EVEN THE SAFEST MOST CALM HORSES UPSET
When behind horses, sitting right up their tail end, like you want to see up their arse or something. HORSES ARE LARGE ANIMALS SO WHY WOULD ANYONE WANT TO RISK THEIR CAR BY GETTING SO CLOSE
Revving their engine if they cannot get past straight away. DO YOU THINK HORSES CAN UNDERSTAND A REVVING SOUND? 
Not waiting until there is plenty of room to pass a horse safely and SLOWLY.

Like drivers, I am sure there are some un-courteous horse riders out there but the majority of us are sensible and will let cars pass at the first SAFE opportunity, even when riding two a breast.

I pay road tax but I also have to pay a high premium for horse insurance, which includes public liability and vets fees if anything happens to my horse i.e. getting hit on the road and this premium will be affected by the level of safety on the road, ie. YOUR BEHAVIOUR AND SAFETY AS A MOTORIST which is pretty poor considering the amount of deaths of horse riders and horses on the road.

And I am sure that there are many runners, bicyclists, ramblers out there that use the country lanes two a breast so why can't riders? The majority of riders will ride single file, however, if we do ride next to each other, I will always move to single file if a car needs to get past.

And your moan about two a breast, maybe it helps drivers see us more! I was riding on the roads a couple of weeks back in single file and a car nearly hit my horse as I was at the front of the group of horses. The guys excuse was "I didn't see you". How can you miss half a ton of black and white horse riding down a straight lane? YOU TELL ME? its not as if we were out in camouflage?

And even if you are not " one of those drivers" there are too many out there and us horse riders get pissed off too, remember, according to the highway code horses have the right of way, so show some courtesy and respect and we will too.

So if you want horses off the roads, why don't you start campaigning for more bridleways and byways for horses to use, that way there would be very little need for horses to use the roads and you could drive like a typical motorist to your hearts content.
;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

One of the points made mentioned that Horses shouldn't be on the roads, but in country lanes where there are pavements, they are no more dangerous than pedestrians.

I'm sure that the highway code does say something about the fact that you should only drive as fast as conditions allow and if you can only see 50 yards, then you should be driving slowly enough to be able to stop in that distance.

It's very rare that I ever come across them these days, and I tend to find that drivers that overtake slower moving traffic at in-opportune moments, or who suddenly slow down without indicating to trun into their hidden drive are far worse than horse riders.

For the record, I'm not a Horse rider, but have been a keen cyclist for many years and it tends to be the riders that are far more aware of their surroundings than the drivers, because they are far more exposed.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> a reply from a friend of mine. ..... ... who rides horses.............. Â Â :-X Â and this is what she says on the topic (this is unedited from what she just emailed me!)
> 
> Read your Highway Code (if you can manage that). Â HORSES HAVE THE RIGHT OF WAY
> Why do you think these horse riders are giving you the look of death?
> ...


I rest my case.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Well Gary, after the net was cast far and wide you managed to drum up some support.

Highway Code quotes:
Before you take a horse on to a road, you should.... ....make sure you can control the horse.

.... ride in single file where the road narrows or on the approach to a bend.

You must not take a horse onto a footpath, pavement or cycle track.

.... Treat all horses as a potential hazard and take great care.

Nowhere in the Highway Code is the phrase


> HORSES HAVE THE RIGHT OF WAY


 so sorry Gary, even the girly friend doesn't really help you. 
In fairness, the Highway Code does suggest motorist should take care around horses.

However, we do agree that motorists should take care where there are horses.

It seems that you donâ€™t agree that the losers in a contest between horses, riders and cars are the horses and riders.

Todayâ€™s homily is just for you â€¦. â€˜The truth hurtsâ€™. :-*


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Well Gary, after the net was cast far and wide you managed to drum up some support.
> 
> Highway Code quotes:
> Before you take a horse on to a road, you should.... ....make sure you can control the horse.
> ...


Berk


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

F**KING HORSE RIDERS


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> F**KING HORSE RIDERS


Bet you'd like to.


----------



## GPJ (Apr 15, 2003)

Maybe you could fit nurf-bars to their fetlocks... in-line skates to their shoes... slap a tax disc holder on the strappy bits up front... get them up to speed and nobody would get in anybody's way.... everyone friends again [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'll bet you Horse Owners would tell you exactly where you could stick your tax-disc.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> And I am sure that there are many runners, bicyclists, ramblers out there that use the country lanes two a breast so why can't riders?


Hmm, can that be applied to cars as well? If horses are allowed to go two-abreast, why can't cars?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Beeps their horn round corners rather than slowing down, do you not think that would scare a horse?





> The horn. Use only while your vehicle is moving and you need to warn other road users of your presence. Never sound your horn aggressively. You MUST NOT use your horn
> while stationary on the road
> when driving in a built up area between the hours of 11.30 pm and 7.00 am
> except when another vehicle poses a danger.
> Law CUR reg 99


So, based on this information, & information present in Advanced driving manuals, a driver using their horn to warn other road-users of their presence, whilst negotiating a blind bend is acting correctly...


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

> So, based on this information, & information present in Advanced driving manuals, a driver using their horn to warn other road-users of their presence, whilst negotiating a blind bend is acting correctly...


acting..... :-/ not sure you'll get an Oscar for such a performance

but I'm sure the horses on the road haven't read that manual Â


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> acting..... :-/ not sure you'll get an Oscar for such a performance
> 
> but I'm sure the horses on the road haven't read that manual Â


lol, ok behaving.

Or following the correct protocols...


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Or gary just bin a couple of the horses and get one of Solent Hondas new 225 Ribs, far more fun and less aggro- Same BHp as a TT, must be done surely! ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Or gary just bin a couple of the horses and get one of Solent Hondas new 225 Ribs, far more fun and less aggro- Same BHp as a TT, must be done surely! ;D


Hi Ian.

Agree. Wife doesn't. Â But it's ration: 3 horses to one boat currently. Â I'm after one of these:

http://www.bosunsmate.co.uk/phantom_evolution.jpg

http://www.phantomevolution.com/75.htm

Cool. Â And quick....

Currently got the blue Avon jobbie in the background with a F115. Â Your right, of course I need a 225 ;D ;D 8) Â - Just not the sort of thing you can sneak in the house past MrsC.......


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Very nice ;D 
I bought the Honda Media Rib from Pete this year, 6.5m Coastline 130 Honda, very nice but the Missus is a bit of a speed freak and wants their new Media Rib with the 225 engine. 
Must run in the family as her old man is the Pro Vee Champion. Looks like another remortgage is in order then! 8)

Back on topic, a wave of thanks does not cost a penny so next time I slow right down for you, a little acknowledgement doesn't go amiss. Poxy horse riders!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Very nice ;D
> I bought the Honda Media Rib from Pete this year, 6.5m Coastline 130 Honda, very nice but the Missus is a bit of a speed freak and wants their new Media Rib with the 225 engine.
> Must run in the family as her old man is the Pro Vee Champion. Looks like another remortgage is in order then! 8)
> 
> Back on topic, a wave of thanks does not cost a penny so next time I slow right down for you, a little acknowledgement doesn't go amiss. Poxy horse riders!!


The media rib is a Ring- Navy and white? Think I know it. Stopped the Honda Formula 4 stroke racing in 2001, as it was getting too costly. :'( :'(

So your missus is Tony's daughter. Not seen him for a while - we used to uer te Reefer boats for a customer poker runs when business was better and cash easier to come by....

On topic,I don't actually ride horses and can't stand the bloody things. But I do recognise their right of way on the roads and give them plenty of space

Wife doesn't venture out on roads with horses often - only when necessary, as there are some inconsiderate buffoons out there. When she does though, she is courteous.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Berk


Lost again Gary, you must be so sad. :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Lost again Gary, you must be so sad. :


Losing? Winning? WTF are you on about apart from erring towards the pathetic? :-/

CLUE: this is rhetorical. Reply NOT necessary.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

No she's Chris Peeter's (the driver) daughter. If she was Tony's I would have proposed several times by now!! Wouldn't mind earning his tax bill!

Is your Rib moored at Warsash as well then?
Are you doing the Poker run in July as well? Sounds like it will be one big piss up for two days ;D


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> That was almost interesting.


 [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> On topic,I don't actually ride horses and can't stand the bloody things.


They stink as well.

I tried riding my sisters horse when she had one. It ran off with me on it, so I haven't been near horses again (except perhaps in a restaurant or kebab-shop )


----------



## GPJ (Apr 15, 2003)

> I tried riding my sisters...


Errrmmm, should there be an apostrophe in there?... No maybe not.


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

Oh my gawd.. bestiality and incest!

I'm off to the pub.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> No she's Chris Peeter's (the driver) daughter. If she was Tony's I would have proposed several times by now!! Wouldn't mind earning his tax bill!
> 
> Is your Rib moored at Warsash as well then?
> Are you doing the Poker run in July as well? Sounds like it will be one big piss up for two days ;D


No Poker runs this year. Our events person has organised a Sunseeker 34 Hawk day for our partners instead. :-/ :-/

Aye Tony's got all the toys hasn't he? 993 gt2 (3?), pukka AC Cobra, pro V, Bertram, oh and the trucking company. Nice chap too. Hate him 

The Rib's at Mitchells in Poole harbour this year. Used it once so far. Hoping it's going to be a bit nicer this weekend. Maybe blast to IOW for beers n lunch. :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> [smiley=zzz.gif]


Glad even you can appreciate the irony


----------

